# What the....?



## Ncfutrell (Feb 20, 2018)

I know where I live, that handle color represents non-ethanol. So, I assume that it is non-ethanol 88: we have non-ethanol 89. I feel like I get better mileage on the non-ethanol. I haven’t ran too many tanks with it to notice a trend, or a change in my driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

That may be the most handles I've ever seen on a pump.

I have seen different handles for E85 and ethanol free before. I actually tried the 88E15 in the blue Cruze before, and noticed no MPG loss...but it seemed like it was missing less power than it normally does on 89E10.


----------



## Bluelight (Jan 17, 2018)

Normally when I've seen setups like that, the 88 option is E-15, and is labeled as being for 2001 and newer vehicles. It's also usually cheaper than the 87. The 87, 89 and 91 are usually E10.

A Casey's near where I'm working in Minnesota probably has the most options of any gas station I've ever been to. The end islands have diesel (#2 bio-blend), 87 E10, 89 E10, 91 E10 and 91 ethanol free. The middle islands have 87 E10, 89 E10, 91 E10, 88 E15 and E85.

Hard to say with this particular pump, as there is no labeling about extra ethanol for the 88, and the 88 is also priced between 87 and 89. It's probably just 88 E10.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

I'm almost positive the Racetracs Unleaded 88 is E15.

There's only E10 everywhere near me, the last station that was a hold out with 91 gasoline is gone.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> That may be the most handles I've ever seen on a pump.
> 
> I have seen different handles for E85 and ethanol free before. I actually tried the 88E15 in the blue Cruze before, and noticed no MPG loss...but it seemed like it was missing less power than it normally does on 89E10.


Is this still your opinion on 88 oct 15e? I've been experimenting with it in this heat...so far I find it better than 89/10. But that extra ethanol...long term I wonder what it might do?


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Our ethanol free is blue and88 and yes, we have pumps like that. Same numbers.

No racetrack around here.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Unleaded 88 at RaceTrac is E15 (15% Ethanol blend).

Here’s the news article when it was introduced back in 2016...









RaceTrac Stores Begin Offering E15 Fuel


More than 100 Southern stores to add the renewable product soon.




csnews.com





There should’ve been a label stating it’s not for use in vehicles manufactured prior to 2001 so that’s rather concerning...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hazlitt777 said:


> Is this still your opinion on 88 oct 15e? I've been experimenting with it in this heat...so far I find it better than 89/10. But that extra ethanol...long term I wonder what it might do?


I've tried it only when I've been through WV, and the last time was in January in 60* temps. Ran surprisingly fine compared to 93. 

The car itself is designed for E15 since it will probably become more common in the future, so the fuel system should be able to handle it. I haven't seen it around my area though.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

RaceTrac Stores Begin Offering E15 Fuel


More than 100 Southern stores to add the renewable product soon.




csnews.com


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Honestly, cars built since 1988 (I think) will handle ethanol just fine.

My buddy runs E85 in his '88 Mustang without issue, and without changing a single thing in the fuel system aside from moving up to #42 injectors. Has been running E85 for probably 9 years now.

Worth mentioning: ethanol _does not_ like cold weather. I doubt it'll be much of an impact in such low percentages in E15, but still, it is possible the car could be a little pissier in extremely cold weather due to that extra 5% of ethanol.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Honestly, cars built since 1988 (I think) will handle ethanol just fine.
> 
> My buddy runs E85 in his '88 Mustang without issue, and without changing a single thing in the fuel system aside from moving up to #42 injectors. Has been running E85 for probably 9 years now.
> 
> Worth mentioning: ethanol _does not_ like cold weather. I doubt it'll be much of an impact in such low percentages in E15, but still, it is possible the car could be a little pissier in extremely cold weather due to that extra 5% of ethanol.


It doesn't like sitting for long periods either. 

We made the mistake of leaving the 74 BMW parked for a few months with E10 in the tank. Didn't think it would be parked for so long, but the old rope RMS decided to start leaking all over. 

We ended up having to drain the fuel because it just wouldn't run after 6 mos. While it normally has no issue with E10 in summer, before it gets put away for the winter now, it gets E0 (way out of the way to get) and fuel stabilizer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

snowwy66 said:


> RaceTrac Stores Begin Offering E15 Fuel
> 
> 
> More than 100 Southern stores to add the renewable product soon.
> ...


I've seen it at some Sheetz stations. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

jblackburn said:


> It doesn't like sitting for long periods either.
> 
> We made the mistake of leaving the 74 BMW parked for a few months with E10 in the tank. Didn't think it would be parked for so long, but the old rope RMS decided to start leaking all over.
> 
> ...


Oddly enough, that car has sat, really, for years now - he moved into his house maybe three years back now, and the last time the car drove was when he drove it to the new house from his old one (not very far). About two years ago, we were at his house after a bachelor party for one of our brothers, and he decided that, at 5AM, it was time to see if the car started it. It fired up immediately without issue.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

So I have run two tanks of 88 octane E15. I am impressed with its performance in my 2014 eco cruze! Almost without exception, in mid 80 degree temperatures and humid weather too, it has run as well as 93 octane E10. And it is a lot cheaper. Definitely works better than 89 octane.

My question is why? Maybe it actually has more than 88 octane? Or is it that this fuel burns cooler than E10 thus better eliminating knock?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Hazlitt777 said:


> So I have run two tanks of 88 octane E15. I am impressed with its performance in my 2014 eco cruze! Almost without exception, in mid 80 degree temperatures and humid weather too, it has run as well as 93 octane E10. And it is a lot cheaper. Definitely works better than 89 octane.
> 
> My question is why? Maybe it actually has more than 88 octane? Or is it that this fuel burns cooler than E10 thus better eliminating knock?


Turbo engines <3 ethanol. Probably for the cylinder cooling effect.


----------

